

Startup Quote: Jeremy Stoppelman, co-founder, Yelp - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1485944124

======
raychancc
The entrepreneurs that really make it are the ones that start with an idea but
are ready to change it at a moment’s notice.

\- Jeremy Stoppelman (@jeremys)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1485944124>

